# What kind of person are you looking for in a relationship?



## Kat274 (Jun 26, 2013)

Also out your relationship status if you want. 
I'll go first my guy needs to be smart, sweet, and funny. Don't care what my guy looks like at all. In a relationship.

I made this ,because I am bored by the way. Lol


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

Someone who doesn't exist. :/

One reason why my relationship status is "Single, not looking."


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Not loud, tall, laid back, a bit humorous, sensitive, gamer, educated. It would also be cool to have a guy who is a Spanish or Arabic speaker since I'm familiar with those languages.


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

An artsy girl who doesn't like to gossip and is OK with me barely talking


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Honestly, I am not looking for a relationship at all. Just someone who is interested in me, I will take a good look at them and their personality as well and see whether I will approve of them or not but really, I've never been that type of person who goes around looking for love. I just deal with whoever is interested in me which actually does mean something to me.


----------



## Starss (Apr 27, 2013)

Someones who's tall, attractive with a athletic body, and accepts my shy awkward self.


----------



## Muzzle Mouth (Jun 11, 2013)

I've been thinking about this a lot lately. I'm not sure if I really am healthy enough mentally for a relationship but when I am the girl I want to be with is going to be smart, articulate and passionate. She'll be sweet and shy like me but when I get inside her world she'll end up being the most interesting and beautiful women I'll ever know. She'll trust me like I'll trust her and our problems won't turn us off because we'll find them really intriguing parts about us. I'm not ready for her but when I am it'll make me happy and thats all I really want.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

Alive, female and human


----------



## PsyKat (Sep 25, 2007)

To have strengths where all of my weaknesses lay.


----------



## Occasional Hope (Dec 9, 2012)

Interesting question. I guess my ideal partner would be a person who:


likes to be spontaneous and is always willing to try or learn new things.
has missed out on lots of things like me and wants to catch up on them now regardless of age (or somebody who has done all those things but would still have fun helping me catch up).
wants to travel a lot.
shares some interests with me but also has a set of interests that I'd never think of having (I like the idea that we could both introduce each other to new hobbies etc.).
intends to keep their flare for life right up until the end (Trekking up mountains at 70 as long as the arthritis hasn't kicked in too badly? or attending a college course at 90 even though you'll probably barely get to use the stuff you've learned? = my dream retirement  ).
is totally honest with me and doesn't rely on using hints all the time (I never get hints so things could go badly pretty quickly) and expects the same from me.
doesn't want kids (I really don't want a family and it's one thing I don't think I'll ever change my mind about).
attempts to not take life too seriously (something I need to work on too).
refuses to give into many of the unnecessary standards that society tries to impose on him/her and does what s/he feels like doing (again something I need to work on also lol). And finally (as we're talking about ideal partners)...
has a southern US accent (because they're damn sexy :b).
As you can see I don't ask for much!


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

I couldn't care less : )


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

Someone with the same interests who I can talk to and have real conversations
it should be more than having a great listener, someone who listens but will also speak her own mind


----------



## inerameia (Jan 26, 2012)

-spontaneous
-honest
-attractive
-intelligent
-empathetic


----------



## DarrellLicht (Mar 9, 2013)

Frankly, I have no idea what kind of agreeable self respecting individual would want to spend any free time with me.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

niceness


----------



## BelieveInFreedom (Jun 29, 2013)

A woman with self-respect! A sense of humor, good looking but most of all, intelligent.


----------



## TryingMara (Mar 25, 2012)

I want someone who I'm comfortable with and can laugh with. Someone who's understanding and will really talk and listen. Just a friend and companion I can share my time with.

Status: Single with no change in sight.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

An alpa male, of course. :b


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

Anyone
- I can have conversations with
- is kind and generous
-who is attractive 
-and most importantly honest


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not really looking because I am in one, but someone kind, honest, trusting, and understanding in general

The guy I'm in a relationship now is perfect so basically everything he has, which would be to much to type haha


----------

